
Namebox - The Easiest Way to Sell Your Unused Domains - voisin
http://namebox.io
======
Peroni
I assume there is no validation required to prove you own the domain you are
selling?

Example: [http://i.imgur.com/VHd5uVg.png](http://i.imgur.com/VHd5uVg.png)

~~~
voisin
Doesn't appear so.

It is also missing any system for aiding in the transfer of domains (it leaves
this up to users to negotiate individually, which could introduce fraud). An
escrow system would be nice.

~~~
nickfrost
Use Escrow.com. And this is a recently released project with many improvements
coming soon.

------
bluetidepro
This is great! I added some of my domains here:
[http://namebox.io/bluetidepro](http://namebox.io/bluetidepro)

------
henriquea
Interesting! An option for filter by domain would be useful.

